# tail rot on black skirt,skin peeling



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a 5-6 year old blackskirt tetra that periodically gets a white coating of ? over her whole body as well as blisters. i have treated her many times in the past with various meds. What ever she has is non catching to other fish, so i have just lived with the thought that she has an autoimmune disorder and a high stress level. Last week she got covered really badly but with treament it passed. This week however she has skin peeling of her tail and the tail has thickened it is a dark burgendy color. I have been treating her with erythromycin and 25 % water changes daily. A lot of the white coating has disappeared off her and the redness is not as bad on the tail. The fraying has stopped. 
However I do not think she is ready to go back into the community tank. She is feeling depressed being alone as well as having a hard time breathing with the erythro in the water.
When i do the water change her breathing gets better.
I realize that erythro is somewhat neurotoxic.
I don't know what else to do for her. She is very spunky. I don't have the heart to euthanize her because all things being equal she is very strong and has a good appetite.
it seems to me it is kind of like killing a teenager for having a bad case of acne.But I have never seen her skin peel off before. Obvioulsy she was quite unconfortable when I q'd her.
Skin is no longer peeling.


----------

